# mwinter



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I haven't forgotten the portland get together, just having a hard time at the moment to get it together.







But its still on my agenda.hey can you make the west hill gi meetings again?And have you restarted the HT again? And how are you doing in general?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

HiI haven't forgotten aboutthe get together either but it's been busy. I'm afriad we'll be hitting holidays soon too and it'll be tough to get something organized. I know my tie is getting books with vacation.Right now, I can't make it back to the support meetings. I'm taking a Tai Chi class that meets Wed night. I suspect that'll be the case for while since I'll either continue with this one or if it moves, take a jewelry making class that usually meets on Weds.Have not re-started the hypno. I really should though. Having some rough patches right now. Not horrible but not great. And with all the traveling I'll be doing, it'll be a good testhow are you doing? How's Jakes treating you? nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Nancy, don't work for Jakes any more just FYI even though I am still connected to them really.Sorry you can't make the IBS classes they are going very well. Bring your Tai Chi class in for a talk. LOL Actually ask your teacher if they would be interested? I think that would be good.We can wait for the get together and if we can find an opening see what we can do, yes?I use to make Jewelry and really liked it. If you need a kick in the butt to motivate for the HT again let me know or consider this one. LOL Before the holidays and eating to much and the extra stressors they can create and the weather its an excellent idea for you. Also you do know the more you do it on a regular basis the deeper the trance you can acheive yes?Sorry your having a rough patch, but remeber you have been better before and will be again, hopefully soon of course.


----------

